

OS News Just wants to get hits and create a sensation - adigandhi

This is regarding this article on the fromt page of HN yesterday.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.osnews.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;27416&#x2F;The_second_operating_system_hiding_in_every_mobile_phone<p>I would like to say really? I am engineer and die everyday, have major issues because of crazy security on sub systems to access memory else where, sometime even the ones allocated to the sub system. OS new guys please read  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.arm.com&#x2F;products&#x2F;processors&#x2F;technologies&#x2F;trustzone&#x2F;index.php
======
adigandhi
I will write in detail about each of the things they have said, which are
outrageously misleading for folks not in companies making the chip! Disgrace..

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I would love to hear your opinion. Do you have presently own a blog that
talks about technology issues?

